# Cultured Stone



## mant (Sep 1, 2006)

what's the web site? I have a fairly big ledgestone job coming up and will have to cut to make the proper fit required.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

The larger the SqFt, the less you should have to cut, provided it isn't broken up into small panels. Work it per installation instructions: corners, then top to bottom, and there should be very little to cut, if any.


----------



## Snohawg (Sep 7, 2006)

the web site is culturedcleancut.com


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Kraft makes one as well, the BRICK SPLITTER - BC582.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.ermanufacturing.com/midgetsb4.cfm


----------



## Snohawg (Sep 7, 2006)

the brick splitter will not work on imitation stone the blades are to short and they dont move enough to cut soft stone.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You are right-I just tried it.


----------



## Snohawg (Sep 7, 2006)

neither brick cutter will work i tried it to. the clean cut has sharp blades and a large cam witch makes the blades move alot more. the thing i like is its faster than a saw or grinder and NO dust.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

While we are on the subject of phoney stoney I have a question.

1. We have a small 2 pillar job coming up that needs phoney stoned. Whoever laid the 12" concrete block pillars did not bother using corner block on every course of these pillars hence the ends are not smooth. Make sense? I assume that I am going to have to lathe this project is that correct or can I brown coat the block end depressions? If i need to lathe the pillars what is the best way to attach the metal to CMU?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Just mud them in.


lukachuki said:


> While we are on the subject of phoney stoney I have a question.
> 
> 1. We have a small 2 pillar job coming up that needs phoney stoned. Whoever laid the 12" concrete block pillars did not bother using corner block on every course of these pillars hence the ends are not smooth. Make sense? I assume that I am going to have to lathe this project is that correct or can I brown coat the block end depressions? If i need to lathe the pillars what is the best way to attach the metal to CMU?
> 
> ...


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> While we are on the subject of phoney stoney I have a question.
> 
> 1. We have a small 2 pillar job coming up that needs phoney stoned. Whoever laid the 12" concrete block pillars did not bother using corner block on every course of these pillars hence the ends are not smooth. Make sense? I assume that I am going to have to lathe this project is that correct or can I brown coat the block end depressions? If i need to lathe the pillars what is the best way to attach the metal to CMU?
> 
> ...


i would just mud em in.this will save you time and money.no need to buy metal lath.mud it in and let it sit over night or a couple hours,then lay your stone.
good luck,its not a major problem.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

ok thanks guys...i will do it the easy way then.

Tim


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't forget to slap the person who laid the columns upside the head while you are at it.


----------



## mant (Sep 1, 2006)

How about this, putting cultured stone on a foundation wall. The stone is going to run down the plywood wall then continue down the exposed foundation wall. The question is what to use to pad out the foundation wall to meet the plywood. Pad it out with plywood and shoot fasteners into the concrete or thinset and fasten hardi backer board to the concrete?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Fur and lath it.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> Don't forget to slap the person who laid the columns upside the head while you are at it.


I wish I knew whose head to slap.

Tim


----------



## angrytutsoon (Oct 23, 2021)

Tscarborough said:


> Southern Ledgestone (most of them, for that matter) are made to be able to be drystacked. There are 2 ways to do it to make it easier. One way is to lay the stone out on the ground beforehand so that you pick up the piece and place it. The other way is to pre-sort the shapes, which is the way I prefer to do it. Either way, you should be able to slap it into the wall with no joints and no cutting (Although I do beat off any flash), other than a small amount for the closers, where you bring the 2 edges together in the middle.


he said beat off


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

angrytutsoon said:


> he said beat off


Please introduce yourself before showing us your ass.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

angrytutsoon said:


> he said beat off


While I applaud your Beavis and Butt-Head nod, you must have at least 15 posts before doing said joke.

Sorry, just the way it is.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fourthgeneration (Jul 25, 2021)

Re: Faux stone piers, test lay the product corners and flats to see if making the pier an inch or two larger will improve it appearance/ fewer cut edges showing.

If you have an inside corner, work to it and kill the cuts at the corner, un bonded stack joint is faster, but looks faker IMHO. "bond the pieces in the corners.

I use a notch trowel on the scratch coat for an added mechanical bond.


----------

